

Use of Google Translate in medical communication: evaluation of accuracy - dberhane
http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g7392
This study evaluates the accuracy and usefulness of Google Translate in translating common English medical statements. There were some serious errors. For instance, in Polish “Your husband has the opportunity to donate his organs” translated to “Your husband can donate his tools.” “Your wife needs to be ventilated” in Bengali translated to “Your wife wind movement needed.”
======
xbmcuser
with subtitles available for so many tv shows in multiple languages online I
have always wondered if google bot scans and adds those translations in its
algorithms for google translate. As most are done by dual language speakers
they are a great open source resource of translated languages.

~~~
Flenser
The would be copyrighted, so google would have to buy them or pay a licence
fee.

------
cleverjake
> while “Your child has been fitting” was translated [with the least amount of
> accuracy, at] 7.7%

For what its worth, Even as a native english speaker, I had to look up what
that meant in english.

